# Found a gun!!!!!!!



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2018)

Hello folks, I found a gun in Cooper's Creek WMA.

I realize it's a long shot, and I know the WMA is HUGE, but if the rightful owner of lost gun can tell me the general vicinity and an accurate full description of said gun, I will ship it to you.

Even if the rightful owner that lost it is not a member here, maybe a friend that is a member here knows about it and could contact the owner and refer this to them, thanks.


I know I would love to get mine back if I had lost it.


----------



## Geezer Ray (Mar 23, 2018)

I did not loose a gun but Thanks for being honest.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 23, 2018)

Good job chief..............it ain’t mine though.......


----------



## jesnic (Mar 24, 2018)

So, over the past couple weeks, 2 guns have been found on WMA's?
I think the other one found turned out to be stolen. Jeff, you should probably check the hotgunz site and see if this one is stolen as well. I admire your honesty to return firearm to proper owner, but be careful!


----------

